# Protein Bioavailability Chart



## HDH (Sep 18, 2018)

I thought this chart was pretty cool, I haven't seen one in a while. I  saw it in an article I was reading the other day, it's just a c&p  from that article. 


  It can make us think about how much protein we are actually getting. I  really don't pay much attention to the bottom half as there are no  aminos. I was trying to explain it the other day to a younger fella so I  just told him if you can't kill it, or drink it from a tit, you don't  want it 






 Of course, you can mix powder as well.



*Protein Source ----------------------- Bio-Availability Index*

Whey Protein Isolate Blends ---------- 100-159

Whey Concentrate ------------------- 104

Whole Egg --------------------------- 100

Cow's Milk ---------------------------- 91

Egg White ---------------------------- 88

Fish ---------------------------------- 83

Beef --------------------------------- 80

Chicken ------------------------------ 79

Casein ------------------------------- 77

Rice --------------------------------- 74

Soy ---------------------------------- 59

Wheat ------------------------------- 54

Beans -------------------------------- 49

Peanuts ------------------------------ 43


----------



## Jin (Sep 18, 2018)

Cambodian Breast Milk......................... 207


----------



## Viduus (Sep 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> Cambodian Breast Milk......................... 207



I know we’re not supposed to ask for sources... but....


----------



## Jin (Sep 18, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I know we’re not supposed to ask for sources... but....



5th st & 12th ave. Red door, caddy corner to the Mobil.  Ask for Chanthavy.


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> 5th st & 12th ave. Red door, caddy corner to the Mobil.  Ask for Chanthavy.


Thanks, I definitely need to try, finally a legit source!!!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 18, 2018)

Nice post HDH

and yes Jin, Cambodian chicks are smoke shows. Put em in a pretzel and destroy.


----------



## HDH (Sep 18, 2018)

Anyone know anything about the wheys being above 100%.

I'm guessing it has to do with the bodies ability to utilize it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 18, 2018)

interesting. good post. only powder i use is iso as i like to eat my food but use the powder right when i leave. just use the Walmart brand and damn for some reason..i love the taste with water.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 18, 2018)

if i was going to guess.......Id be way off on 80% of them.

interesting


----------



## Viduus (Sep 19, 2018)

HDH said:


> Anyone know anything about the wheys being above 100%.
> 
> I'm guessing it has to do with the bodies ability to utilize it.



Might all just be relative to Whole Egg but that’s just a guess. I think Zilla would point out we don’t have a source. (Oh well, we’re amateurs)


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2018)

not to sure about the whey concentrate being 104


----------



## HDH (Sep 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> not to sure about the whey concentrate being 104



I've got it up on a few boards, I'm going to ask the question on all of them.


----------



## Jin (Sep 19, 2018)

HDH said:


> I've got it up on a few boards, I'm going to ask the question on all of them.



All you need to do is say “RippedZilla”, bro.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 19, 2018)

I think you have to say it three times Jin.. at least that’s how it works in the movies


----------



## HDH (Sep 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> All you need to do is say “RippedZilla”, bro.



Ya, he was my next move  

I did get this from Mike_RN over at TID-



> The egg is the bench mark for bioavailability. Hence the 100 rating. So  refined proteins like whey can be above 100% because the figure is  comparing every other specimen to egg. Its like the Anabolic/Androgenic  ratios we all love. Test is 100:100 and every derivative is measured  against it.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2018)

one thing to take into consideration is that with whey, manufacturing practices will lower the bioavailability. Not taking away whey as a good source of protein, because it is. But manufacturing will definitely lower it. Some more than others.


----------



## HDH (Sep 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> one thing to take into consideration is that with whey, manufacturing practices will lower the bioavailability. Not taking away whey as a good source of protein, because it is. But manufacturing will definitely lower it. Some more than others.



I would agree with that along with Biochemical Individuality and each persons ability to process it.

That would also account for ISO showing 100 to 159.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 19, 2018)

HDH said:


> Anyone know anything about the wheys being above 100%.
> I'm guessing it has to do with the bodies ability to utilize it.


If this is supposed to be biological value (BV) then no protein source has a score of a 100. Never mind above that. 
Did the original article actually cite a source for this information? Or did they just regurgitate from someone else? Or did they just severely misinterpret 1 specific paper that doesn't come to mind right now? My guess will be the latter. You can't take in 1g of protein and somehow end up storing 1.4g - that isn't how this shit works. 

BV is determined under conditions of very low protein intake. Lower than the general norm & certainly lower than what we consume. This is done because BV is *adaptable. *It goes up in a caloric surplus. It goes down in a caloric deficit, which is one of many reasons why you need more protein dieting vs bulking. It goes down when total protein intake is bumped up. Sex matters. Etc. Etc. 
So even if those numbers were accurate, which they are NOT, they would still mean jackshit in the grand scheme of things


----------



## HDH (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks man, I will post this at the other places as well.

That is actually on several charts.

The only charts that don't that I have seen only show whey, not iso or concentrate.


----------



## HDH (Sep 19, 2018)

Also, all charts, even studies show eggs as 100%.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 19, 2018)

HDH said:


> Also, all charts, even studies show eggs as 100%.


Again, it's an interpretation & methodological issue. 

Interpretation:
100 SHOULD mean all of the protein being utilized as nitrogen. 
The shitty articles that claim numbers above that are misinterpreting an old paper that did use Egg as the standard 100 (as Mike pointed out on another board). But since Egg doesn't actually have a 100 score, and you're using that as a benchmark, it doesn't work. At least, it doesn't work if you actually want to take the specific numbers seriously. Works great if you plan on selling some protein powders though...

Methodological: 
The BV scale was applied under very specific conditions that do not, at all, reflect real life. Therefore the specific numbers are only useful for folks consuming very low amounts of protein with calories at maintenance. That's it. Overall, It gives you a rough idea of a quality protein source (none of which should be a surprise) and nothing more AFAIC. 

I'd recommend picking up Lyle McDonald's protein book because that goes into all of this in plenty of detail. Or, if you're a cheap ass, this paper (PM me if you can't find the full thing) does a decent job at discussing the pros & cons of measuring protein quality, which includes the BV method.


----------



## HDH (Sep 20, 2018)

Just a couple questions to help clear my head if you don't mind.

Would you place whey over eggs?

Even though the numbers don't matter, would you place the chart in the same order?

Or, going by real world our standards, is there really no way to determine the order?

Thanks for putting in the time.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 27, 2018)

HDH said:


> Just a couple questions to help clear my head if you don't mind.
> Would you place whey over eggs?
> Even though the numbers don't matter, would you place the chart in the same order?
> Or, going by real world our standards, is there really no way to determine the order?
> Thanks for putting in the time.


Sorry for the late response. 

1) Depends. Whey if you need access to quick source of protein - quick source prewo if you're on the move or whatever. Eggs in general because I like eating actual food. Regardless, the protein BV numbers wouldn't be something I'd consider when choosing between the two. 

2) I would place the chart in the same order because we don't have data investigating the issue in a more practical setting. 

2) There is a way to determine the order but no interest from researchers, or more specifically those who fund research, to determine the order. 
I don't think this stuff matters in real life man. Unless you're a vegan or on another really shitty diet plan. Then it matters quite a bit.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 27, 2018)

I have a feeling that real food trumps supplents 24/7 and 365. I dont monkey with powders of any kind much. Just eat meat.


----------

